# Boldenone - Realizing its full potential



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2012)

by Mike Arnold Boldenone, particularly Boldenone Undecyclenate, is a drug which has procured devoted advocates on both sides of the fence. Opinions run strong regarding the effectiveness of this steroid, with the unimpressed often chastising it as worthless and its ardent supporters touting it as indispensible. Perhaps more than any other steroid, there is a [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## Asphyx (Dec 26, 2012)

How interesting.....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 26, 2012)

2-3 grams for eq is good huh


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 26, 2012)

hmm so i could take 2-3g of eq or 500mg deca/ week. Got it.


----------



## flex365 (Dec 26, 2012)

prince, thanks for posting this again, great info on EQ.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2012)

*Boldenone ? Realizing its full potential*



Standard Donkey said:


> 2-3 grams for eq is good huh



Yeah, but with a moderate amount of test.  I'm thinking test 600, EQ 1400, tren 350 would be a good run.


----------

